# Fenetre Téléchargements Safari : désactiver son ouveture automatique



## Diablogmp3 (2 Août 2007)

Je vais certainement passer pour le derniers des boulets, mais j'ai eu beau chercher sur Google (allez essayer de mettre Safari et window ensemble dans une recherche, vous verrez que la beta 3 m'aide pas là ) et dans l'aide de Safari, je n'ai pas trouvé ce que je cherchais.

Comme l'indique mon titre, j'aimerais désactiver l'ouverture automatique de la fenetre Téléchargements.
C'est un peu agacant quand on veut naviguer tranquillement derrière et le raccourci pour atteindre cette fenetre n'est pas non plus des plus compliquées si je veux y acceder...

Y'a-t-il un moyen de faire ça ?


----------



## lappartien (2 Août 2007)

dans les préfs generales tu demandes à pas  télécharger sur ton bureau, ça doit le faire.


----------



## Diablogmp3 (2 Août 2007)

Je viens d'essayer et j'ai chang&#233; la destination de mes fichiers et cette fichue fenetre continue &#224; venir au premier plan...


----------



## lappartien (2 Août 2007)

là franchement désolé je sais pas.


----------



## Diablogmp3 (2 Août 2007)

Merci quand meme 
J'ai vu qu'il y avait certaines options de Safari d&#233;sactivables via le Terminal, je vais voir si par le plus grand des hasards je pourrais la trouver.
Si je trouve, je mets l'astuce ici, des fois que &#231;a int&#233;resserait !

Edit : je n'ai rien trouv&#233;.
J'ai eu beau fouill&#233; les pr&#233;f&#233;rences, fouiller le paquet Safari, virer des des trucs dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences et tout, rien n'y fait, cette fenetre s'affiche toujours...


----------



## Souvaroff (3 Août 2007)

Y'a une astuce pour que cette fenetre de Telechargements ne s'affiche plus &#8230;  


La laisser ouverte&#8230;    Nan serieux&#8230; Si tu la laisse ouverte, en arriere plan ou rang&#233;e dans le Dock, elle ne viendra plus t'importuner&#8230;  Aussi longtemps qu'elle sera ouverte tu pourra telecharger des trucs, elle restera ou elle est&#8230; Mais si tu la ferme, apr&#232;s chaque telechargement elle reviendra s'ouvrir devant ton nez&#8230;

En revanche il faut egalement Decocher l'ouverture automatique des fichiers telecharg&#233;s sinon archives Zip, PDF ou autres vont te la faire r&#233;apparaitre quand ils vont s'ouvrir&#8230;

Moi c'est ce que je fait, tout ce que j'ai trouv&#233; & ca me conviens&#8230;


----------



## Diablogmp3 (3 Août 2007)

Crois que je vais rester effectivement comme &#231;a.
C'est fou de switcher, quand on a pris gout &#224; OS X, on exige des trucs de son syst&#232;me qu'on aurait probablement jamais exig&#233; de son Windows


----------



## lappartien (3 Août 2007)

tu l'as dit bouffi


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2007)

N'empêche que sous Firefox c'est dans les préférences et pas dans Safari.
Moi aussi je cherchais un moyen pour supprimer le fait qu'elle s'ouvre tout le temps et j'ai essayé des tas de plug-in mais jamais ces PI n'avaient cette option.


----------

